# What other pets do you own?



## DanielleB

Obviously everyone here owns a hedgehog, but what other pets do you have at home? Also, how many hedgies?

Myself: 1 hedgehog, 1 horse (well, she is outside  ), cornsnake, and two ferrets.
I have owned ****atiels, lizards, and a chameleon in the past.


----------



## LizardGirl

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=179


----------



## Kean

i own a dog named lexi and i help take care of my sisters dog misty (we both help with the dogs)
me and my sis own 2 cats vanilla and cuddles
and im getting a hedgie in may from bryan
in the past i owned 2 other dogs, a cat and a hamster


----------



## sagesmommy

i have 1 hedgie(Sage)
1 kitty(Chihiro)
1 gerbil(David)
And my grandparents whom i live with have four dogs ( Kimmy Mocha Charlie and Scooter)
And my albino mouse (Tilmo) died a few months ago.


----------



## meatballLOVER

Hi Everyone!

My whole family jokes my condo is practically a zoo!
my family includes:
Meatball the hedgehog
Lumpy, Henry and Gertrude the goldfish
6 Red-Bellied Parana (not with the goldfish, don't fret!)
Oscar the Jackson Chameleon
Fluffy the soft-shelled turtle
Willy and Cash the Kitties

Jane


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

LizardGirl said:


> http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=179


There is already a thread started on this topic.  
Click the link provided by *LG*, posted above.


----------



## LizardGirl

Thank you Pixie.  

Admin, this thread can be closed or removed.


----------



## stiffanbond

I have 2 chiuhuawas and i recently bought a baby golden retriever and i have two beta fish and two ****atoos.


----------



## Nancy

Along with 15 hedgehogs, we have 7 cats. Three belong to my eldest daughter, one to my youngest daughter and the other 3 my husbands and mine but basically, they are all ours. :lol: Living here are also 1 chinchilla, 1 bunny, 2 ferrets, Tommy the turtle, a quaker parrot, budgie and numerous frogs.


----------



## hedgielover

Nancy how do you have time for them all?!


----------



## Nancy

Most of them except for 4 of the cats and the hedgehogs, belong to my eldest daughter so she takes care of them. The hedgehogs are mine with help from my husband now. This is nothing compared to what we used to have. We've lost 6 ferrets in the past couple of years to old age as well as 3 other chins. 

I have the least number hedgehogs now that I've had in 6 years. Usually I had around 25 plus babies with the highest number of adults was 39 and of those 39, 19 were rescues. Having 39 was stressful and very time consuming but the old hedgie room was well laid out and convenient for cage cleanings. I had a couple of play areas for them and I'd put some of the girls out together while I cleaned cages, boys would get out separately. You get a routine going of cage cleanings, baths, nail trims, cuddling etc. Fifteen is my limit now. The new hedgie room won't hold more than 15 and at the moment, that is the limit I can handle. If there was one in desperate need I wouldn't turn it away but I'm now arranging homes for rehomes to go directly to rather than me taking them.


----------



## allears.fan

I have a hedgehog (of course), and a 14 year old cat named Comet. 

I used to have a miniature pinscher named bandit, but he passed away 9/12/2009. Other then that, I used to have rabbits, frogs, fish, mice, and hamsters.


----------



## jinglesharks

I have a zoo as well! Most of the pets in my apartment at the moment aren't mine, but I seem to be the designated pet sitter in my circle of friends! My own pets are Pepper the hedgehog and Kama and Early the cats. But at the moment I also have Dan, Darian, Claire, Pigeon, and Norrie (cats/kittens) and Fitz (rat.) I also just recently lost my two goldfish, Trip and Sabine. I hope to get some dwarf puffers soon... I love my animal family.


----------



## julker

5 hedgehogs, a dachshund, 2 children, an iguana, a bearded dragon, a turtle, fishes and a bunny.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I have my hedgehog, Kashi, my cat (whose name I will not disclose here, as my sister named him a name I find very shameful) and my betta fish, Haku 
We also have another betta (my sister's) named Ichy #2.

We have also had numerous fish, guinea pigs, hamsters, a box turtle, turtles, frogs, two dogs, lovebirds, ducks, chickens, and finches.

Yeah... um, we're animal people >_>


----------



## Julie Stuhr

I got my hedgie Bodil Kjær, 3 ferrets; Sabby, Chester and Charlie, and two dogs; Valde and Tweety.


----------



## nikki

Right now we have, 15 adult hedgehogs, 3 cats, 2 dogs, 1 Macaw, 5 minature donkeys, 1 rabbit, 2 chinchillas, 6 zebra finch, 2 java finch and 3 rosy bourkes, oh and a 60 gallon aquarium with assorted fish.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Man, I'm jealous of all of you that have tons of animals...My family has only a dog (****er spaniel named Tessa) and my own spoiled princess Lily. We had a cat that we lost in March.

If it were up to ME instead of my dad? >.> Our house would resemble an actual zoo! :lol: And I fully intend on having this happen in the future in my own house.  Snakes, hedgehogs, cats, dogs, horses, chickens, ferrets, bunnies, sugar gliders, birds, and lizards are all on the want list!


----------



## Katie_Cakes

[attachment=0:1jack5as]chad.jpg[/attachment:1jack5as]

My chipmunk Chad =]


----------



## krbshappy71

LizardGirl said:


> Thank you Pixie.
> 
> Admin, this thread can be closed or removed.


Or not. hahhahaha

I have four dogs, two hedgies (receiving a third today) a turtle and a fish.


----------



## leannem

Katie_Cakes said:


> [attachment=0:1i54ou60]chad.jpg[/attachment:1i54ou60]
> 
> My chipmunk Chad =]


that is awesome. i am jealous!


----------



## LarryT

krbshappy71 said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pixie.
> 
> Admin, this thread can be closed or removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not. hahhahaha
> 
> I have four dogs, two hedgies (receiving a third today) a turtle and a fish.
Click to expand...

Your getting another hedgie? I thought you had decided they were not for you?


----------



## nougat

Two weeks ago we had two cats, until one evening my mom comes home with another cat, Bonkers. He was rescue my mom picked up from a police officer who discovered the cat being attacked by a dog. His previous owners had his front paws declawed, so he couldn't defend himself. The cop took the cat to the vet, they checked him out and decided he had to be shaved because of his matted fur, otherwise he was fine. 

Also two weeks ago, we had three ferrets. My mom tells me about a free cage she heard about and I'm all for going to go look at it. Once we get there, there happened to be a ferret inside of it. When I saw Polly, I knew we couldn't leave her. She was malnourished, they were feeding her cat food. Her cage was filthy and stained with her own droppings so you know they never cleaned it. She also has a scar under her right eye, she may be blind in that eye.. we're not sure yet. Duck soup is slowing putting the weight back on her.

I have a dutch rabbit and hedgehog, both about six months old.


----------



## Faifai

I have two male chinese dwarf hamsters, each in their seperate cages because unfortunately the cage I originally had was WAY too small to house more than one. But they're nice and healthy and about 3 years old now and still living the good life of eat, run, and sleep. :3


----------



## krbshappy71

LarryT said:


> krbshappy71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pixie.
> 
> Admin, this thread can be closed or removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not. hahhahaha
> 
> I have four dogs, two hedgies (receiving a third today) a turtle and a fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your getting another hedgie? I thought you had decided they were not for you?
Click to expand...

Yahh. I did. I also said at 2 dogs that 2 dogs was enough. I think I posted elsewhere about my new guy, Much, and how he came about.


----------



## LarryT

@krbshappy71
Yeah I seen your post about Much  I made this post before you introduced Much. I was surprised you were taking on another hedgie after you made this post;


krbshappy71 said:


> Wow I cannot imagine. A few months ago I considered taking in two more that were rescues but finances wouldn't let me. (as it is, nothing can happen to the animals I have or I'm in deep trouble) Now I am also glad I didn't because its already feeling like a chore for my two. I'm thinking maybe hedgies aren't for me. I'll love mine to the end but I don't foresee myself getting any more. Sorry if that sounds horrible to fellow hedgie lovers, but I'm really not that into it. I love Riley, but for who he is, and I got incredibly lucky that he was already socialized. I think I'm just gonna love my two and be done after that. :|


----------



## Nancy

LarryT said:


> @krbshappy71
> Yeah I seen your post about Much  I made this post before you introduced Much. I was surprised you were taking on another hedgie after you made this post;
> 
> 
> krbshappy71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I cannot imagine. A few months ago I considered taking in two more that were rescues but finances wouldn't let me. (as it is, nothing can happen to the animals I have or I'm in deep trouble) Now I am also glad I didn't because its already feeling like a chore for my two. I'm thinking maybe hedgies aren't for me. I'll love mine to the end but I don't foresee myself getting any more. Sorry if that sounds horrible to fellow hedgie lovers, but I'm really not that into it. I love Riley, but for who he is, and I got incredibly lucky that he was already socialized. I think I'm just gonna love my two and be done after that. :|
Click to expand...

I agree with Larry. I was kind of wondering too why you took in another when you not only said you had tight finances but were finding hedgies weren't for you.


----------



## krbshappy71

Yah sometimes the heart over rules the head and other times the head wins. I am really enjoying Much and have been working overtime to get ahead on bills. I lost a third of my income back in March so its been quite a roller coaster since then to adjust the budget that drastically. When I was contacted about Much my heart leapt, I wanted to give him a better life than he currently had. Now I'm working on a cage-project to expand all of their living quarters, its as if he gave me a renewed interest. I'm liking it.


----------



## Pricklesmylove

I have four chihuahuas, two love birds, one quaker parrot, two hermit crabs, one cat, three Guinea pigs (one is expecting), 5 hedgehogs and three one week old babies...... OH, and one five year old which is the wildest animal of them all :lol:


----------



## Sela

<< Nobody call the authorities on me, okay?

Four dogs, eight cats, (yes, you read that right) two hedgies, one leopard gecko, one African fat-tailed gecko, four bettas, (in different tanks, obviously) one rabbit, two Chinese dwarf hamsters who fight every night and keep me awake, one lovebird who is absolutely ancient, and one rat. We had three, but two of them died recently, the most recent being around two weeks ago by a cruel trick played by fate.

Our dogs, in order of age, are Worf the Chorkie, (Chihuaha x Yorkshire Terrier; I was calling him a Chorkie BEFORE it was cool D<) Tu ("I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog, _too_!" Stupid Dad.) the longhaired Chihuahua, Queen Jessebelle (Jess) the double-dappled walleye miniature Dacschund, and Simon, my own baby, who is a Shetland Sheepdog. Or, as my family likes to call them, a collie for a small backyard. He's my precious, and he's odd-eyed. <3

The cats, again in order of age (at least, as far as I am aware) are Bill, (William) my fifteen-year-old tuxedo cat (we grew up together. <3 He still acts like he's six months old, I swear this cat is going to live to be forty) Clawdius the Himalayan, (Named such due to his two siblings, my grandmother's cats, being Julius and Caesar, and the fact that said grandmother lives on 'Roman Crescent') Rhiannion the tortoiseshell, who is still semi-feral, as she was a rescued cat, Smudge and JC, i.e. 'Just Cat,' former store cats from when we owned our second Pet Valu and our first set of twins, regular old black and white (Smudge is shorthaired, and JC is long) and my twin Ragdolls, Ichigo and Aida. (I love Japan and Broadway, shut up. >>)

The lovebird is named Gem, because we thought he was male until a certain incident occured. We had his cage next to the lovebird given back to us by my uncle Matt, a bird my mother had bred and hatched out herself. This lovebird, Harper, was female, and laid eggs often when she was in her cage next to Gem's. Gem remained eggless, proving to us that he is, in fact, a male bird.

The rat, Ayla, is a little thief. If you have some kind of food she wants, she won't hesitate to steal it, even if it's already in your mouth. This is especially true with popcorn, her favourite food. (Not to worry, we make sure she doesn't get any bits with kernels.) Unfortunately, this rat seems to like me a little too much. Why is this unfortunate? Because, due to a horrible allergy, I can't touch her. If I don't want an ugly rash and hives, Ayla has to stay far, far away from me, no matter how much I'd like to hold her. Which is, by the way, very much, since I love rats.

<< Yes, I live in a zoo.


----------



## Venusdoom

I own, in total:

- 2 Dogs (Lana and Bagus)
- 4 Cats (Sophie, Ozzy, Noa and Sugizo)
- 2 Frogs (no names)
- 2 Turtles (nr 1 and 2)
- 1 Horse (Damian)

This is at my parents home. Where I study I live in a dorn (I think you call it, don't know for sure but I mean I live on my own in another city because I study there)

- 1 Millepede (Sasha)
- 1 Axolotl (Pjotr)
- 1 Hedgehog (Igor, since today)


----------



## krbshappy71

I had to google this one: Axolotl 

TOO CUTE. They look like a cartoon character!


----------



## jinglesharks

krbshappy71 said:


> I had to google this one: Axolotl
> 
> TOO CUTE. They look like a cartoon character!


Yeah, I had to google, too. I can't believe I didn't know about something this cute! That is possibly the most adorable animal I've ever seen, next to hedgies. I want one!


----------



## jdlover90

I have 3 dogs: Tasha, Tyson, and Shadow
Three puffer fish; 2 figure eight puffers and 1 green spotted puffer
lots of other fish that are my moms...lol
2 hampsters: Hector and Achilles
THEN: QUILLY <3


----------



## LizardGirl

One of my friends who teaches high school biology has a TON of axolotls, they are the cutest things ever. Especially as babies.  The black ones I believe are what the Toothless dragon from the "How to train your dragon" was designed after.


----------



## Sela

You can keep an Axolotl as a pet? Seriously?! Okay, now I want one, that is awesome.


----------



## kyddvicous13

We have our own little zoo
3 hedgies
3 dogs, an american bulldog, an english bulldog, and a pit
3 birds, a congo african grey, a timneh african grey, and a severe macaw
1 cat
1 rabbit
and finally salt water fish
its madness here lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Axolotls are so cute, I just googled too and couldn't believe I had never seen one before. As for pets:
One dog
One hedgie 
and fish


----------



## Kristin

3 Hedgehogs-
Boo (the mama) 
Ziggy Stardust (daughter)
Major Tom (son)

2 Guinea Pigs-
Atticus
Scout

We were only supposed to have the 3, Atticus, Scout and Boo, until SURPRISE, we were blessed by Boo's motherhood!  I found a great home for one of her babies, and we have decided to keep the other two darlings! My husband was SO happy...lol


----------



## Venusdoom

Sela said:


> You can keep an Axolotl as a pet? Seriously?! Okay, now I want one, that is awesome.


Haha they are terribly cute indeed! Mine is really big but that's because I treat him every single day.

Altough you can't touch them, they are really friendly and you can bond with them. He is always watching me trough the glass, waiting till I recognize his adorable face and give him treats.

If you want more information about Axolotl's you should go to: caudata.org (don't know if I can post this???)

My millepede is also cute!


----------



## Free2Dream

Wowwww, I can't imagine owning a millipede. *shudders.* I know how you feel, though. People think I'm crazy for enjoying the company of hedgehogs, but they are like family to me. 

Here are the pets I own:

2 hedgehogs (Annabelle and Lily)
1 tuxedo kitty (Maestro)
1 horse (Mustang Sally. Original, right?  )
1 Holland Lop rabbit (not yet though... my girlfriend and I are probably going to pick her up next weekend!!!)

Every one of them is mine, except for the cat, who is owned by my parents and lives with them at their house. I love living on my own; having my own pets is so wonderful. <3 Sally the horse lives at a boarding stable, though. (Of course lol.)

In the past, I have also owned betta fish, rats, hamsters, and two dogs, both of which died tragically at a young age.  I keep begging my parents to get another dog; their house seems so empty without one, but they say they can't go through the heartbreak of losing another one again. I can't say I blame them.


----------



## Sela

Free2Dream, I hate you, you have a horse. ...Seriously, though, I'm jealous. You lucky so-and-so.

Side note: I don't actually hate you, I'm just very envious.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

hehe ok well I have a small zoo as well, but it will be much biger when i am no longer renting a house but own. Ok the animals is 1 blind pekingnes named Peter, 3 bantom chickens Mocha, Janet, and my rooster Gimp. The 2 hedgehogs are E-Che my boy and now Tonja. And last but not lest are the 3 betta fish, I show Fluminco, and Scitchy, and have Flert is just fun, I cant walk into the room with out him flaring his gills at me.


----------



## dlwhite

I currently have 4 adult hedgies (Merlin,Tenley, Sweet Pea, and Bear), a cat, and my boyfriend has a bearded dragon.

As soon as my location and free time will allow, I also plan on getting Golden Retrievers, goats, and Sugar Gliders...


----------



## Data

While I don't have a hedgie, the only pet(s) I currently own (or are owned by, either way..) are sugar gliders.

My boyfriend doesn't like animals very much, so he doesn't allow me to have the zoo I really want. :[


----------



## MoonbeamHH

I own three animals in this tiny apartment! 
1) A wonderful Golden retriever, Rosco. He is my hearing service dog. 
2) A hedgie. Snowball (our newest pet)
3) A betta fish that he always thinks there is food coming when either of us walk by the tank!


----------



## HeDgielOver101

I own a hedgie and a Crested Gecko who I named Larry


----------



## FiaSpice

2 hedgehogs
1 human (me!)

Not much of the zoo sevral other have.


----------



## dancetinadance

HeDgielOver101 said:


> I own a hedgie and a Crested Gecko who I named Larry


I too, have a crestie. I'm fairly certain it's a female and her name is Nom Noms

I also have
- 5 year old, 5 ft long ball python named Sir Hiss
- 1 year old, hedgie Pequita
- 1 long-haired orange tabby named Moxie (he lives at my mother's house right now though)
- 1 male zebra finch (also at my mother's...he recently lost his mate  )
- 1 male betta (at mom's, again)

**I recently moved out on my own so there's not a lot of room for my other animals, which is why they're still at my mom's

and my boyfriend has
- 75 gallon South African themed (I believe) freshwater fish tank
- 1 year old, rosey boa
and he should be getting another snake but I'm not sure what kind yet

there was a time, when I was still living at home, that we had 7 dogs, 3 cats, 3 birds, 10 gallon fish tank, 110 gallon fish tank

WHEW! :shock:


----------



## SnufflePuff

3 dogs (Buddy, Lola & Kima)
2 cats (Marbles & Magic)
3 hedgehogs (Puff, Chloe & Oakley)
1 horse (Lippy)

I still live at home with my mom due to being a poor university student so the 3 dogs, 1 cat and the horse are technically family pets, but Marbles (cat) and the hedgehogs are mine. 

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with a zoo


----------



## SnufflePuff

MoonbeamHH said:


> I own three animals in this tiny apartment!
> 1) A wonderful Golden retriever, Rosco. He is my hearing service dog.
> 2) A hedgie. Snowball (our newest pet)
> 3) A betta fish that he always thinks there is food coming when either of us walk by the tank!


Rosco is soooo cute!!!


----------



## dancetinadance

SnufflePuff said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with a zoo


haha Yeah, it can get hectic at times but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## krbshappy71

krbshappy71 said:


> I have four dogs, two hedgies (receiving a third today) a turtle and a fish.


Update, fishy died. He was about three years old, I've had him for a year.

Gained a panther chameleon, 1 yr old rescue that is lookin' good now!


----------



## HeDgielOver101

dancetinadance said:


> HeDgielOver101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own a hedgie and a Crested Gecko who I named Larry
> 
> 
> 
> I too, have a crestie. I'm fairly certain it's a female and her name is Nom Noms
> 
> I also have
> - 5 year old, 5 ft long ball python named Sir Hiss
> - 1 year old, hedgie Pequita
> - 1 long-haired orange tabby named Moxie (he lives at my mother's house right now though)
> - 1 male zebra finch (also at my mother's...he recently lost his mate  )
> - 1 male betta (at mom's, again)
> 
> **I recently moved out on my own so there's not a lot of room for my other animals, which is why they're still at my mom's
> 
> and my boyfriend has
> - 75 gallon South African themed (I believe) freshwater fish tank
> - 1 year old, rosey boa
> and he should be getting another snake but I'm not sure what kind yet
> 
> there was a time, when I was still living at home, that we had 7 dogs, 3 cats, 3 birds, 10 gallon fish tank, 110 gallon fish tank
> 
> WHEW! :shock:
Click to expand...

Ha! wow


----------



## dancetinadance

krbshappy71 said:


> Gained a panther chameleon, 1 yr old rescue that is lookin' good now!


My boyfriend wants a panther so bad. He has some pygmies that he left at his mom's house. I believe they're going to be a store set up at the pet store he works at though...

haha gosh...when I write it all out and think about it, we really do have a lot of animals... :lol:


----------



## EryBee

> 2 Guinea Pigs-
> Atticus
> Scout


Kristin, I had a guinea pig named Scout too!

Currently with me at school I have 1 hedgehog named Phinneus
2 male bettas named Mordecai and Count Werner
At my parent's house I have 2 cats named Minny and Benny
2 guinea pigs named Yossarian and Calpurnia (Scout passed away, as did Tigerlily)
and 4 dachshunds named Peanut, Gracie, DJ, and Pfozzie.


----------



## nationofamanda

besides the three hedgiehogs we have a three year old betta named frodo.
he is a grumpy old man, and he loves to jump so he has a lid on his tank.


----------



## IowaMisty

We have 7 hedgehogs (Prinny, Weedle, Cherubi, Eevee, Skitty, Sharymin, & Starly) but are getting 4 more and 3 lesser tenrecs this weekend, which we are totally excited about! We also have 6 sugar gliders, but are working on re-homing 2 of them (Vash, Rikku, Squall, Taji, Fujin, & Takara). We go through different phases where we have hedgehog babies & sugar glider babies as well. We also have a ball python (Ember) & a shih tzu (Jameelah).

Misty


----------



## MoonbeamHH

SnufflePuff said:


> MoonbeamHH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own three animals in this tiny apartment!
> 1) A wonderful Golden retriever, Rosco. He is my hearing service dog.
> 2) A hedgie. Snowball (our newest pet)
> 3) A betta fish that he always thinks there is food coming when either of us walk by the tank!
> 
> 
> 
> Rosco is soooo cute!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! He is only 3 year old. Love to destroy stuff animals! :roll:


----------

